# mac mouse compatibility



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi alt computing...

Silly question, but will basically any basic USB mouse work on the latest OS X, or are their some that aren't so happy on it?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

nevermind, got my mouse working


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

yes, all usb mice will move the arrow around, and click. if the mouse doesn't come with software, there are 3rd party solutions to give them more functions if you like.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

sinclair_tm said:


> if the mouse doesn't come with software, there are 3rd party solutions to give them more functions if you like.


Will it do my laundry?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

not yet, but that planned in a later release


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

I should've waited for Leopard.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

why??


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

sinclair_tm said:


> why??


It does laundry.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

no, 3rd party apps plan on getting the mouse to do laundry. leopord will just make sure you don't forget it needs to be done.


----------

